# QUOTE FROM IRNING TOWNSEND



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope this quote hasn't been posted here before, please excuse me if it has. But, after hearing about Kitt's death, a friend of mine sent this to me. Personally, I find this quote just as poignant as RAINBOW BRIDGE............. We who choose tosurround ourselves with lives even more temperorary than our own live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. Yet, we still would live no other way. - Irving Townsend


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

btt cuz I like it.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

very moving


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

That is very powerful, and so true.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

very nice and so true.


----------

